# New England Haunter's Gathering, pt. 9, New Hampshire



## Midnyte

When: Sat. August 1, 2009
Time: 10:00 am
Where: Fright Kingdom, 12 Simon Street, Nashua, NH
Fee: $20.00
(ages 13 and over only please!)

Lectures, demos, raffles, auctions, door prizes, tour of Fright Kingdom, lunch!!!

Please visit http://www.hauntclub.net for further information or e-mail [email protected].

If you are a business or company and would like to donate a door prize, please contact [email protected].


----------



## pyro

woohoo!!!! --- who from hauntforum is going


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Me! I'm going! Me! Me!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Steve & I are up for it as well.


----------



## Lotus

I will be there now I just need to figure out what the Mass Make and Take can donate for a doorprize


----------



## Phobos

just made my hotel reservations...


----------



## Crystal Lake

I just up dated the events on the website: http://www.hauntclub.net/hcs/?q=node/14. 2 things that are not posted yet:

- Tim, owner of the Fright Kingdom, is going to give us a tour of his 2 haunts.
- Steve, from Garage of Evil, has a cool presentation in store for us and I will post it as soon as we get a description.

Also, anyone planning to book a room, don't wait too much longer. The block of rooms held for the Haunt Club will close July 10th.

Please RSVP if you are planning to attend the Gathering and/or the Dinner/Magic show. Send an email to: mailto:[email protected].

Crystal Lake (aka: Glen)


----------



## Revenant

Damn. And I already have the news segment recorded & submitted. Those would have been good to have in there. D'oh!


----------



## Crystal Lake

Thats my luck. Day late and a dollar short. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Revenant

At least I mentioned the other stuff that'll be there!

You guys in New England are so lucky. Not so many things go on in the Midwest... and after this weekend, one of the few events available will be gone :crykin:


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

Glen tells me they even have a hospitality room at the Raddison for us. Friday night BE THERE!!! Oh, and Saturday night, after the Gathering and dinner... BE THERE!!


----------



## Zombie-F

It's tomorrow! I'm going to be there.


----------



## HauntCast

I'll be up there in the evening to party.


----------



## oneshot

The wife is awesome! She's letting me go, despite a really tough last 2 days...


----------



## pyro

dam----


----------



## Kaoru

whats wrong Pyro?

Wish Terror and I could make it but we are busy saturday and Sunday is our daughters birthday party. Hope someone posts pics or video from the event! Maybe next year will be able to make it as long as its not that first week of August.


----------



## pyro

Kaoru said:


> whats wrong Pyro?
> 
> Wish Terror and I could make it but we are busy saturday and Sunday is our daughters birthday party. Hope someone posts pics or video from the event! Maybe next year will be able to make it as long as its not that first week of August.


--plans blew out the door wife couldnt get the time off- i had to take my time last week , and to top it off im working today-i pittty anyone who gets under my skin--i think its always the 1st sat of aug. dont remember


----------



## Zombie-F

That sucks manny. Hopefully you can make it next year.

I'm leaving in a few. See everyone there!


----------



## Zombie-F

I had a blast yesterday (as usual). It was great meeting up with so many haunters again.

Thanks to Steve from GoE for letting me help with his presentation this year. I think it went very well and the crowd seemed very interested! The idea of demoing three props/tools at once was a good one! I hope we see lots of lanterns, vortexes, and intricately carved foam masterpieces out there this year!

Big thanks to the people at Fright Kingdom in Nashua, NH for hosting the event and giving us a tour of their haunt. Great work on the sets, acting, well.... all of it! Being able to tour a haunt at the gathering was a really nice touch.

The biggest thanks go out to Midnyte (Pam), Crystal Lake (Glen), Debbie and all the other great people at the East Coast Haunt Club for organizing the event. May Foliage (of Terror) torment you all!


----------



## pyro

cool dave, ill be there next year.some pics are already on GOE (steve O ) looks ,,,,,, well like a bad drag queen
and a bunch more on Facebook


----------



## HauntCast

Great after party although Steve-O was hung over from the night before and did not bring his A game. Got to meet some cool haunters and got an awesome interview with Glen at 1:30 am. Steve O and I did some ghost hunting and got some interesting EVPs we'll air next show.
Next year I am going to be there for the whole day, not just the party.


----------



## Zombie-F

Chris, I do have your banner. I didn't know if you were coming for sure or if I'd cross paths with you after the gathering so I pulled the banner and rolled it up after the gathering.

Next year I'll have to leave my wife at home so I can come play after wards. I tried my damnedest to convince her to go back to the hospitality room but I just couldn't talk her into it.


----------



## HauntCast

Dave, Thank you for hanging up the banner. You're the best. I was looking forward to knocking a few back with you last night.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

What a great time. Poor Denny is still flustered by the magicians. He was so upset because he couldn't figure out how they did their tricks. 

Fright Kingdom was awesome! Tim rocks!

Glen, Deb and Pam are the bomb! Thanks for another great event. I still think you should do this twice a year. I'm already jonesing for the next one.

I didn't take pics. Does anyone have pics posted anywhere?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Almost forgot to mention how horrifying Steve-O looks in a dress!! lol


----------



## Lotus

i got a video of your presentation vic and some of steve's but battery died


----------



## pyro

wheres the pics


----------



## HalloweenZombie

pyro said:


> wheres the pics


Yeah, what Manny said. Where's the pics/video? I really want to see what a dork I am up in front of a crowd.

Hey Manny, where were those pics you found online?


----------



## Lotus

uploading and editing right now


----------



## pyro

GOE -n- Face book


----------



## pyro




----------



## pyro




----------



## oneshot

It was GREAT! Sooooo glad I went!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

You catty bitches are jealous of my timeless beauty..


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Garage-Of-Evil said:


> You catty bitches are jealous of my timeless beauty..


What was that? Jealous of your endless booty?


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

Wait till you see the note the Cougars left on my door saturday night. What did I pinky promise them?


----------



## HauntCast

Hey Vic, Great presentation. I learned a few things. Thanks.


----------



## Denhaunt

HalloweenZombie said:


> What a great time. Poor Denny is still flustered by the magicians. He was so upset because he couldn't figure out how they did their tricks.
> 
> Fright Kingdom was awesome! Tim rocks!
> 
> Glen, Deb and Pam are the bomb! Thanks for another great event. I still think you should do this twice a year. I'm already jonesing for the next one.
> 
> I didn't take pics. Does anyone have pics posted anywhere?


Alright, let's be honest here. It wouldn't have taken a whole lot to confuse me at that point in the evening. It's hard to pick apart a trick with you're trying to focus by closing one eye. All in all was a great time, though. And let's look at the bright side - I did get an autographed spoon out of the deal (and that would be even funnier if I was joking).


----------



## Crystal Lake

So, I take it from the sound of things everyone who went had a good time? As I always say - there wouldn't be a New England Haunter's Gathering without you, the haunters that go and support it AND the work and dedication of the East Coast Haunt Club staff - Debbie, Mark, Chris, Peter, Steve and Jim. Let us not forget our absent ECHC staff members Patti, Eric, Erin and my very understanding wife Kelly (who had her Gall Bladder taken out Thursday before the Gathering and told me to go!).

Also, thanks to all the Magicians who performed at the show Vlad, Shawn, Jonathan, Peter and Steve. Special thanks to Vlad for suggesting and organizing the Magic show.

BIG Special thanks goes to Tim Dunne and all of the Fright Kingdom staff who helped make this Gathering one of the best so far!

Thank you all!
Glen


----------



## Crystal Lake

Also, If you have pictures and/or video please email me so we can post them on the Haunt Club site. Email: [email protected]

Thanks!
Glen


----------



## HauntCast

Glen, It was great finally meeting you. Thanks for the interview. Send me a 468x60 banner that I can add to my site. I'll definitely help out next year. Send me the date as soon as you know.


----------



## Crystal Lake

I will send you a banner and I will let you know as soon as we have a date for next year. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Crystal Lake

Sorry, i'm an idiot! I also want to thank all the presenters: Laura, Vic, Jim, Steve O, Pete, Jeff, David and Steve the Balloon guy (I still don't know his last name)

Thanks again,
Glen


----------



## HalloweenZombie

djchrisb said:


> Hey Vic, Great presentation. I learned a few things. Thanks.


Thanks for the compliment. I was hoping everyone saw at least one or two things they hadn't seen before. You must have caught the presentation on video. What you might not have caught was Steve and Dave giving me the :finger: off stage while I was doing my bit. But I did get to say that Steve-O used PVC cylinders exclusively in public, so it was definitely worth it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Crystal Lake said:


> Sorry, i'm an idiot! I also want to thank all the presenters: Laura, Vic, Jim, Steve O, Pete, Jeff, David and Steve the Balloon guy (I still don't know his last name)
> 
> Thanks again,
> Glen


Hey, you did the hard part. We got to show off a little bit and have fun.


----------



## GraveStalker

*I don't get on here too often but...*

Crystal Glen, Thanks for having me and I'm glad we got to know each other a little better -if for nothing else, so you can ward off those JW imposters! We had a great time and the staff did a great job again this year!!!

DJChris, Joey, Vic and Dave -good to see you guys again. Hopefully, we'll catch up after the season is over at a MA Make and Take.

Jim


----------



## HauntCast

Jim, good to see you to. Unfortunately we didn't get a chance to throw back any cocktails and hang, but maybe this winter.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

Vic, you will pay for that, i swear.. you will.... (someone do an evil laugh, i'm terrible at them)


----------



## pyro

hey all thought you may want to see this---- http://www.hauntedillinois.com/2009eastcoasthauntclub.php


----------

